# Regional Crafts



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

Which crafts seem to be regional or local where you live, in other words, probably related to local culture? 

What I have seen a lot of here in northern Idaho:

*Antler based art for the home, such as chandeliers, door handles, lamps, etc. 

*Painted sawblades, especially the circular one but also the old two man saws, and as these types get less common, the regular carpenter saws. 

*Rustic furniture made of logs and sticks, not the woven willow type, the sort that is logs or stick joined together. 

*Bird houses and feeders, especially those that are rustic or made to look like little log cabins, etc. 

*Plywood cutouts that look like a cowboy or cowgirl leaning back against a fence. I am so tired of these! Also, the butts bending over. 

*Sheet metal cutouts, sometimes quite intricate and lacy. 

*Chainsaw carvings of bears, beavers, eagles, etc. 

Popular themes here are bears, moose, elk, eagles, deer, log cabins, pine trees, and fish such as trout or salmon.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

We see the same sorts of crafts here in Wisconsin. The chainsaw sculptures are particularly prevalant. lots of bears, indian totems, trolls.

If I see one more bent over butt I'm gonna start shooting 

painted sawblades seems to be more North Wisconsin. I've seen them often in the hunting country.

pottery is big here. Lots of hand thrown mugs, bowls...usable household items. mainly wood fired and gas kilns. There is a definate "german" feel to many.

The area was settled by German and Scandanavian folk, so there are a lot of "old world" type crafts. Quilts, rosemaling (scandanavian painting on wooden objects), Smocked Aprons, and the like. Trolls are big here. There are trolls everywhere. Made out of almost everything.


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

This is really interesting. 

Another thing I forgot, we also have a lot of huckleberry based items: soap, syrup, jam, pies, as well as being depicted in quilts and stuff. 

Speaking of quilts, the types that seem more popular here are woodsy (wildlife, plaids, rustic themes) or those flannel ones with the raw edges that fray softly. Also the fleece blanket, again, wildlife prints beign popular. 

My mom is really into crafting and she lives in California. She will periodically send me stuff she's making, or materials to make what she's making, saying it's the hottest thing going there. It is often more southwestern that what we have up here. For example, you never see anything with cacti motifs or coyotes howling in the air with a bandana around their neck, here. Well, hardly ever.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Quilts: around here the quilts tend more toward traditional patterns. wedding ring, stars, er...don't know a lot of the names, but you get the idea  Not a lot of the applique type quilts, mostly pieced. Lots of tree of life, if it IS applique.

hmm....since your question, I've been looking more at the local crafts to notice the type and possible background. I've been noticing quite a number of "local wood" made objects. Like bird houses, chairs, small tables made from trees taken down and sawn locally...usually by the crafter or his/her family.

There are also a LOT of Celtic crafts here. forgot about them before. Milwaukee has a huge _Irishfest_ every August. We have a significant number of Irish immigrants here. Of the actual crafts that are in the local economy, I've seen celtic themed handmade jewelry, ceramic tiles, loads of pottery with celtic motifs, handknit goods (VERY expensive tho) and baskets. Don't know why baskets are celtic, but that's how they're marketed 

Good question. It's increased my awareness of WHY this particular craft is in an area, and where did it come from.


----------



## lorian (Sep 4, 2005)

Everything made by the AMISH is popular, quilts, jellies, wood items anything with Amish on them. We also have a lot of fiber art.

I'm making applehead dolls that are Amish.


----------

